# UBER & LYFT quality TRADEDRESS



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey guys -- Check these out!

New products:

LYFT 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074GQGNX2/?tag=ubne0c-20
UBER
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074GTJT4H/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Easykiller (Jul 8, 2017)

Shuts off after 2 minutes of standing still, might not be long enough.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Easykiller said:


> Shuts off after 2 minutes of standing still, might not be long enough.


Actually it's pretty sensitive. If the car engine is running, idle or driving -- or any bumps or motion in the car generally will set this off. I've got one, and have never had a problem with it turning on as soon as I get in the car and not going off until it's light out, or until I leave the car and the 2 minutes expires.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Both companies provide free trade dress. Why would I want this?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

LOL. Yes, they provide stickers for your windshields. Stickers that wear out from taking them down and putting them up. Stickers that are virtually unseen at night. Stickers that do not show through tinted windows. Illuminated trade dress have been popular for years -- check out ebay and amazon... there are various versions all great sellers.

Let's face it cards from Lyft and uber are disposable. They used to be cardboard. Now atleast they are vinyl, but still don't hold up well.

If you don't need or want a better version -- stick with what you got. But there are plenty of others who want something better.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I guess some Uber drivers are well paid.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Market to market... I'm sure there is truth in that. Rides suck to make money in Palm Springs for the most part.... but when I go into San Diego -- I kick major butt and make good hourly ... 

Two weekends ago I had a uberPool that circled around san diego twice for over 90 minutes. Was a great faire!!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Market to market... I'm sure there is truth in that. Rides suck to make money in Palm Springs for the most part.... but when I go into San Diego -- I kick major butt and make good hourly ...
> 
> Two weekends ago I had a *uberPool* that circled around san diego twice for over 90 minutes. *Was a great faire!!!*


Riiiiiiight


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Don Oldenburg said:


> LOL. Yes, they provide stickers for your windshields. Stickers that wear out from taking them down and putting them up. Stickers that are virtually unseen at night. Stickers that do not show through tinted windows. Illuminated trade dress have been popular for years -- check out ebay and amazon... there are various versions all great sellers.


In our market, we have Uber Beacons (free) and a lot of the Lyft drivers also have the Lyft Amp (also free, I think). Both way better than anything on eBay or Amazon.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Stickers that are _virtually unseen at night_. Stickers that _do not show through tinted windows_.


Exactly why I like it the way it is.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

JimKE said:


> In our market, we have Uber Beacons (free) and a lot of the Lyft drivers also have the Lyft Amp (also free, I think). Both way better than anything on eBay or Amazon.


For the amp, I believe it's a prize of sorts after one does a certain number of rides and earns it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> For the amp, I believe it's a prize of sorts after one does a certain number of rides and earns it.


Lyft mails the amp fter 500 you give rides. Far as the tradedress, just laminate and tape 'em. Easy to put up and take down.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I almost got a light up trade dress, but now I'm "meh". For the ones they give away, I punched a couple of holes in them (left the protective backing on) and added some cheapo suction cups so I can attach and remove appropriately.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

In Boston, illuminated trade dress might as well say "HEY BOSTON CABS! CUT ME OFF AND BE REALLY AGRESSIVE TOWARDS THIS VEHICLE!"

I don't use any trade dress.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Lyft mails the amp fter 500 you give rides. Far as the tradedress, just laminate and tape 'em. Easy to put up and take down.


Actually, it's 250 rides. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/236093888-Amp


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Anybody spending their own money on these products needs to make sure they print out the receipt so they can claim it as an expense on their tax return.


----------

